# silver bar



## larryt (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi I recently received a silver bar 4'' long by 3/4 '' wide and 1/16 thick, any suggestions on how to use it. larryt


----------



## Texatdurango (Apr 30, 2010)

1/16" thick... A nice bookmarker!


----------



## Mark (Apr 30, 2010)

Cool. The possibilities are endless. 
I think I'd take a look at custom CB's & other upgrades to hardware.

Do you cast or mold your own parts?

Economically speaking, I'd save it. IMHO


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 30, 2010)

Bet ya Bruce (Brobbins629) could give you tons of use for it:biggrin::wink:


----------



## titan2 (Apr 30, 2010)

Send it to me!!!


Barney


----------



## mredburn (Apr 30, 2010)

Sterling or fine Silver?


----------



## JerrySambrook (Apr 30, 2010)

Sounds like some good material for a celtic knot to me


----------

